# Tips



## Jason boyer (Jan 4, 2017)

What's the biggest tip you ever received from a passenger? Mine was 30 bucks.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

$4


----------



## drewfert (Jan 12, 2017)

$20


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

40$ a few times. One time that stood out was from a far left liberal family who realized on the 70+ minute ride into manhattan, uber x was going to pay me only 28$ ( new jersey rates apply which is why i turn off in nj) before their fees and sales tax. That is unusual because liberals generally dont think this way. End result was like 18$ net earnings + 20$ for toll (actual cost only 10.50$) and 40$ tip. So about a dollar a minute net thanks to me having a conversation where they were interested. Most people have no idea that we net about 50% from every fare after all expenses. Some people do realize they just paid 4$ for a pool ride in an escalade that lasted 25 minutes and thos people are the ones i want to slap upside their heads


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$50


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

$90 because we had 2 puke stops and he felt terrible.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

$20.00


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

$40 (on an already 300% prime time ride that was around 120 bucks.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

$50


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

$100 airoport run


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> $90 because we had 2 puke stops and he felt terrible.


I hope there was a cleaning fee as well. Someone tipped me 20 when they committed in my car. 20 dollars isn't covering that. Lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I hope there was a cleaning fee as well. Someone tipped me 20 when they committed in my car. 20 dollars isn't covering that. Lol


Not one drop inside the car. He helped me wipe down the outside though. I keep a stash of paper towels and bags.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Y'all are lucky as shit. Most I've ever gotten is $10 I think.


----------

